# E0114- nu



## moricecrys (Sep 14, 2009)

Why are insurance companies rejecting the E0114-NU? I haven't billed this in a while, has something changed?
Please help!


----------



## halebill (Sep 28, 2009)

This is still the correct coding for new (metal) crutches. Which insurance is denying it? Is it a Medicaid plan? The Medicaid plans in my state only reimburse for wood crutches, E0112-NU. Just a thought.


----------

